# Webprogrammierung, PHP?



## sebastian5 (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
ich will mich als Webprogrammierer selbstständig machen.
Kenne mich, Serverseitig, mittlerweile gut mit JSP aus. Habe mit einigen größeren Projekten gearbeitet, wo es benutzt wird.
Kann auch gut Java.
Hatte mich gerade gefragt, ob es für mich Sinn macht, PHP zu lernen. In Vergleiche mit JSP, die ich mit Google finden konnte, erhielt ich den Eindruck, dass der Hauptvorteil von PHP ist dass der einfacher zu lernen ist, bzw. sich schneller damit arbeitet.

Ich würde auch gerne kleinere Projekte machen. Kleine Anwendungen. Weiß nicht, ob ich dafür mit JSP auf Spatzen mit Kanonen schieße, bzw. ob ich vielleicht besser tue, für solche Fälle PHP zu lernen.

Kann man sich einfach PHP ganz ersparen und alles mit JSP machen? Ist das sinnvoll? Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## The_S (8. Feb 2010)

Du weißt, dass JSPs nur ein mögliches Frontend von Java-Server-Applications sind? So wie du das schreibst, hört sich das an, als würdest du nur mit JSPs arbeiten und sonst mit nix  .


----------



## sebastian5 (8. Feb 2010)

Ja, stimmt, hab ganz kurz u.a. Beans und Servlets übersehen ^^. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich eher mit dem JSP-Teil gearbeitet habe. Aber die Grundlagen kann ich schon, und es würde relativ zügig gehen, dass ich sie umsetzen kann.

Lässt sich alles damit schnell und gut erledigen, wenn man es schon gelernt hat? Oder macht es für bestimmte Fälle weiterhin Sinn, PHP zu benutzen?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2010)

Naja es kommt drauf an, was du machen möchtest... aber ich denke du meisten der dynamischen "Consumer" Seiten arbeiten mit PHP.
Willst du auch im Webdesign Bereich arbeiten, wirst du an wordpress, joomla, drupal, usw.. nicht vorbei kommen da ist PHP sowieso ein Muss.....


----------



## sebastian5 (8. Feb 2010)

Ich will nur Webentwicklung für eher kleinere Projekte anbieten. Da ich vorhabe, alleine zu arbeiten. Würde aber gerne "richtige" skalierbare Technologien benutzen, so dass ich auch, zumindest von meinen Fähigkeiten her, irgendwann in der Lage bin, bei größere, komplexere Projekten mitzumachen.
Will nur kein PHP lernen wenns nicht wirklich nötig ist. Habe wie gesagt schon Grundlagen von JavaEE, und würde mich dann gerne weiter damit beschäftigen, anstatt die Zeit mit PHP zu verlieren. Es sei denn, PHP ist gut aus einem anderen Grund als schnelles Lernen.


----------



## The_S (9. Feb 2010)

Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Generell werden private Homepages bzw. Websiten von Vereinen oder kleineren Firmen eher mit PHP gemacht. Alleine schon, weil PHP eigentlich auch auf fast jedem Webspace läuft, und man nicht extra einen eigenen Server benötigt. Zudem ist es leichter zu lernen und nicht so umfangreich/komplex wie Java EE. Java EE findest du dann eher im Business-Bereich - oftmals auch nur firmenintern.


----------



## Firestorm87 (9. Feb 2010)

Ich denke mal PHP ist im Berech Webentwicklung einfach ein Must-Have...
Egal, ob du später eher mit Java Arbeiten wirst, so denke Ich, dass du öfter mal über PHP-Arbeiten stolpern wirst.
Und da kann es nicht schaden, wenn man auch versteht was da passiert.

Und wenn du wirklich schon Java entwickeln kannst, dann sollte sich PHP "schnell" erlernen lassen, so dass man zumindest die wichtigsten Grundlagen beherrscht und eigentlich jedes PHP Konstrukt nachvollziehen kann (ob man es dann selber in dem Styl entwickeln könnte sei nochmal ein anderen Thema).

Ich würds mir mal ne Weile anschaun....


----------



## ARadauer (9. Feb 2010)

> Ich will nur Webentwicklung für eher kleinere Projekte anbieten.


Was bedeutet das konkret?
Kalenderfunktion für die Homepage der ortlichen Trachtengruppe? Definitiv PHP ;-)


----------

